# Same sex marriage



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Recently the president came out in support for same sex marriage. What is your opinion?

I am personally in favor. The government has no place in our private lives and bedroom.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

From the government's point of view, marriage is just a legal contract. So it makes no sense to oppose gay marriage even if you have some kind of religious/moral opposition to homosexuality, unless you think a legal contract is sacred. So I support gay marriage (and have no problem with homosexuality).


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i voted i don't care. if marriage is just a legal contract, why does the government try to keep track of who has one certain contract? christian churhes should be the ones keeping track of christian marriages, and they should choose what counts as a christian marriage. non-christian people should make whatever arrangements they want to.

if the government has no place in our private lives, then they should leave marriage alone.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Support.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I support it.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I support it. My entire family other than my brother is against it heavily. I don't see the point in being against and never have. Really all they are asking for is to have the same legal benefits of a husband and wife.


----------



## acr123 (May 13, 2012)

Don't see the problem, people should be free to marry who they please


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Of course I'd support it, what human being wouldn't? 

I feel sorry for all the sons and daughters around the world who are pressured into keeping their sexuality hidden due to their parent's beliefs and poor frame of mind. Surely everyone wants their children to be happy and to be honest with their family? :um

It's disgusting that only now it has been allowed to be honest. 
But at least it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Support, naturally. I've never understood the point in being against, aside from old fashioned thinking.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Support. If this is anything like fighting for rights for women and African Americans, the people against gay marriage are truly going to look like bigoted fools in the future.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Support!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Support.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Support!


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Definitely support it. Though I don't give a **** what the government proposes as morally right or wrong because at the end of the day I'll stand my ground for what I truly believe in and do whatever I want with my life. The law can't do **** about that or my sexuality.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Support. It makes absolutely no difference to my life but gives others something positive.


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Support it. People didn't freeze at Valley Forge for the 10 Commandments, Leviticus or Deuteronomy.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

the end of the world is coming!!

we've a lot of Mitt *Romney* supporters in this forum!! lololol


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't support it because I don't believe in it, but I wouldn't vote against it (that implies not voting for it either).


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> I am personally in favor. The government has no place in our private lives and bedroom.


While I am in favour also, the government DOES have authority to determine the legal validity of contracts. Marriage it is a legal contract that needs to be recognized officially to have any validity. Otherwise, people could just do anything at all.


----------



## conundrum104 (May 13, 2012)

Some questions for those who support gay marriage.. Do you also support legal polygamy? If not why not? Do you support incestuous marriage as long as there is no chance of offspring? If not why not? *Why do you believe married people deserve more rights and privileges than unmarried couples and singles*?


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

conundrum104 said:


> Some questions for those who support gay marriage.. Do you also support legal polygamy? If not why not? Do you support incestuous marriage as long as there is no chance of offspring? If not why not? *Why do you believe married people deserve more rights and privileges than unmarried couples and singles*?


Good question, which I also asked in some other gay marriage thread in the GLTB forum. And yes, I do also support Polygamy. I don't see the problem except for certain financial gains due to the legal binding in the contract, so there should be some clauses in place to stop people exploiting the system for their financial gain, rather than doing it because it adheres to their beliefs and lifestyle.

As for incestuous. I'm not sure. Not for any 'icky' reasons, but there are issues there I haven't fully considered yet.


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

They don't deserve more rights. The deserve the same rights as already existing married couples.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

There's no reason to not support it. Every argument against it is crap and at the core goes against what everyone claims America stands for...


----------



## conundrum104 (May 13, 2012)

TigerRifle1 said:


> They don't deserve more rights. The deserve the same rights as already existing married couples.


Why do married couples deserve more rights than unmarried couples?


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

TigerRifle1 said:


> They don't deserve more rights. The deserve the same rights as already existing married couples.


He means married couples in general.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Insanityonthego said:


> Definitely support it. Though I don't give a **** what the government proposes as morally right or wrong because at the end of the day I'll stand my ground for what I truly believe in and do whatever I want with my life. The law can't do **** about that or my sexuality.


It was this kind of attitude that ultimately brings down empires, too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TigerRifle1 said:


> They don't deserve more rights. The deserve the same rights as already existing married couples.


They'll get more rights - this is only the start. They'll have anyone who speaks out against the agenda arrested. It's already happening in Canada.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> They'll get more rights -


_More _rights than other married couples? Such as?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Selbbin said:


> _More _rights than other married couples? Such as?


First dibs on emergency care, health care coverage for lover's children, the ability to sue and defame churches who are not willing to marry due to longstanding guidelines, the ability to sue states for not recognizing their marriages if they have to move (30 states have banned gay marriage).

It has never been proven to be genetic. Yet, if it is said enough times (and loud enough to silence any objections), they get their way.

and divorce? Yeah, it'll happen at a MUCH higher frequency, but since straight couples can;t seem to stay married either, why bother? We're just animals with no brains, right?


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I support it!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hells to the yes I support gay marriage. I love me some gay marriage. I believe you can't help who you love and it pains me that some people can't have their love and commitment recognized. I have seen some wonderful same sex relationships I have been totally jealous of.



conundrum104 said:


> Some questions for those who support gay marriage.. Do you also support legal polygamy? If not why not? Do you support incestuous marriage as long as there is no chance of offspring? If not why not? *Why do you believe married people deserve more rights and privileges than unmarried couples and singles*?


Polygamy where all persons involved are 18+? Sure. If you want a family where there are three moms and one dad go for it. Why not. I have no right to tell others how to live.

It'd be pretty hard to guarentee no offspring from incestuous relationships so no I don't support it. Some serious risks can be involved for any children.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> We're just animals with no brains, right?


We're animals yes, but we have brains.

And what difference would 'genetic' proof make? You choose who you marry. I don't see any Genetic proof needed to prove that a man and woman are soul mates and must therefore be allowed to be married. Straight couples choose each other. So even if it were a choice, which I don't believe, it makes no difference whatsoever.

As for the other points, seems like scaremongering to me. Like people spouting garbage about government funded medical care bringing down civilization as you know it and marijuana creating a breed of super criminals hell bent on complete anarchy and death.


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

I support it.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Support. I never understood why people are against it. How would their marriage affect you in any shape or form?


----------



## ttrp (Feb 17, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> They'll get more rights - this is only the start. They'll have anyone who speaks out against the agenda arrested. It's already happening in Canada.


Oh puleeze. You really believe all that right-wing propaganda?

I suppose you oppose hate crime laws, too.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Super Marshy said:


> Support. I never understood why people are against it. How would their marriage affect you in any shape or form?


As some people tend to argue, they think it will open the flood gates to some gay led push for world domination and complete destruction of everything they hold sacred and dear.... instead of just living together and enjoying the legal and tax benefits as well as the symbolism of being in a union.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Definitely support.

I'm pro-choice. It's an individual's _right_, and has nothing to do with moral obligations or any of that crap. Just because you don't believe in something doesn't mean you get to interfere with other individual's lifestyle choices. And it's not like legalizing same-sex marriage will drastically affect anything besides what we've hyped it up to potentially change.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Marlon said:


> I don't support it because I don't believe in it, but I wouldn't vote against it (that implies not voting for it either).


You don't believe in marriage or...?


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Anyone who doesn't support it should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> You don't believe in marriage or...?


Huh? I was talking about same sex marriage since that is the topic of discussion...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I am so ironic at this.....


I support this n deny too


I wont be able to accept this in my family...but with u guys it b okay....
Sorry for this...But I dnt have any objection or disgrace for same sex marriages....I approve for u people..but for my family it would b a disaster


----------



## conundrum104 (May 13, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> It'd be pretty hard to guarentee no offspring from incestuous relationships so no I don't support it. Some serious risks can be involved for any children.


Not with two gay brothers or two gay sisters,or a mother and daugter, father and son(assuming the son or daughter are adults of course)


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Marlon said:


> Huh? I was talking about same sex marriage since that is the topic of discussion...


Thank you for clarifying. I wasn't sure if you meant that you didn't believe in homosexuality, marriage or same-sex marriage.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Recently the president came out in support for same sex marriage. What is your opinion?


 Barack Obama is a smarmy, opportunistic politician doing what smarmy, opportunistic politicians do best.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm against it because of the word marriage. The word obviously means a lot to people and I still believe marriage should be between a man and women. No I'm not religious in anyway myself.

That said I would have no problem with some sort of civil union for gay couples with the exact same legal rights as any other married couple. Adoption on the other hand completely against.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I fully support it, equal rights and all.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm fine with it.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Support this


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Ya can bet I support such; I wanna get married myself one day.
I think the whole gay thing is still being looked at like the other things in the past that people didn't experience yet. I mean they used to make race such a big deal...then they got over it like 90%. That sorta trend keeps continuing and tends to last for a rough amount of time, then linger for another 20 or so years.

It'll prolly continue on new stuff in the future....I dunno, like maybe aliens n' such. lol


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I am a Christian and I do not support the homosexual lifestyle. I think there is a difference between a person who has homosexual leanings and one who is actively in a homosexual relationship. I also think there are a lot of assumptions of sexual orientation based on where someone fits or does not fit into their gender. but that is a topic for another time. 

Marriage in America has become such a farce anyway that I do not buy into my fellow Christians' accusation that gay marriage would ruin marriage. Marriage as it used to be has been ruined for decades anyway, with people constantly upgrading spouses either to get ahead in financial life or for some dumb reason that is not chronic infidelity or abuse. 

That said, since marriage is pretty much just a legality here and very few actually seem to keep their vows, I have no problem with homosexuals getting "married" legally, as long as our government makes sure the rights of Christian pastors to deny them a ceremony are protected as well.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

missingno said:


> That said I would have no problem with some sort of civil union for gay couples with the exact same legal rights as any other married couple. Adoption on the other hand completely against.


I'm not gonna start a debate but I'm curious as to your reasons against gay couples adopting?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm all for it.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Completely support it


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Support. 

I think everyone should have equal rights.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't support it


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

im inbetween dont care and I support it, its no ones business who someone is with


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I support gay marriage. I believe marriage is a civil right and I believe everyone should have that right to marry who they love. I say let gay people be just as miserable as straight married couples :lol


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> First dibs on emergency care, health care coverage for lover's children, the ability to sue and defame churches who are not willing to marry due to longstanding guidelines, the ability to sue states for not recognizing their marriages if they have to move (30 states have banned gay marriage).


I have nothing against..... but I agree with the church part...
....if you want to get married in a church...just do what Henry VIII did :teeth:b
How gets married noways???
Marriage rate is at its lowest.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Brokedown 'Ministration - Part 2 - Obama Grabs Barney Frank's Butt So We All Know He's Not a Republican. Barney Hollers Like Granny Clampett In Heat And Begs Fer More!


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

When is Barney gonna come out as toothless anyway?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

TigerRifle1 said:


> They don't deserve more rights. The deserve the same rights as already existing married couples.


I think your mistaken, it's not gay people getting more rights, it's EVERYONE getting the same right. It's like saying gay people have the same rights as straight people, to marry someone of the opposite sex, same sex marriage would be for everyone. That is, it would be legal for a man to marry a man, even though they aren't gay. Straight people get the same option, they don't _have _to marry the same sex, it's just there, just like opposite sex marriage is an option for gay people.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

conundrum104 said:


> Some questions for those who support gay marriage.. Do you also support legal polygamy?


Yes.



> Do you support incestuous marriage as long as there is no chance of offspring?


Not my thing, but I don't really care one way or the other.



> Why do you believe married people deserve more rights and privileges than unmarried couples and singles?


Married people don't deserve more rights and privileges than unmarried couples and singles, but they currently get more rights and privileges.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Support it. It is no ones place to object or judge anyones sexuality or whom they chose to spend their life with. Love is love.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

losinghope said:


> Support it. It is no ones place to object or judge anyones sexuality or whom they chose to spend their life with. Love is love.


whats this love business? i thought this was about marriage?


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

andy1984 said:


> whats this love business? i thought this was about marriage?


LOL :b


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Revenwyn said:


> I am a Christian and I do not support the homosexual lifestyle.


There is no such thing as a 'homosexual lifestyle', just like there is no such thing as a "hetereosexual lifestyle". It's pretty ridiculous to suggest there is. Unless you define an entire lifestyle based on who you find attractive.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

missingno said:


> I'm against it because of the word marriage. The word obviously means a lot to people and I still believe marriage should be between a man and women. No I'm not religious in anyway myself.


So you're against equal marriage rights because the word means alot to some people? Cmon now, you know that's not a valid argument. If you're not religious, I don't see how you would have any reason to be against Gay Marriage unless you had prejudice or were ignorant about homosexuality.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Brad5 said:


> There is no such thing as a 'homosexual lifestyle', just like there is no such thing as a "hetereosexual lifestyle". It's pretty ridiculous to suggest there is. Unless you define an entire lifestyle based on who you find attractive.


They have a right to their opinion. Just because you disagree does not make it 'ridiculous'.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Selbbin said:


> They have a right to their opinion. Just because you disagree does not make it 'ridiculous'.


If I state something factually false and claim that I dislike an entire population of people because it, then yes, it is ridiculous. It would be like saying I do not agree with the African-American Lifestyle, or the Blonde Hair lifestlye.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I think marriage is a bizarre concept to begin with....


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Brad5 said:


> If I state something factually false and claim that I dislike an entire population of people because it, then yes, it is ridiculous. It would be like saying I do not agree with the African-American Lifestyle, or the Blonde Hair lifestlye.


Semantics never won a war.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> From the government's point of view, marriage is just a legal contract. So it makes no sense to oppose gay marriage even if you have some kind of religious/moral opposition to homosexuality, unless you think a legal contract is sacred. So I support gay marriage (and have no problem with homosexuality).


^this!


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Brad5 said:


> So you're against equal marriage rights because the word means alot to some people? Cmon now, you know that's not a valid argument. If you're not religious, I don't see how you would have any reason to be against Gay Marriage unless you had prejudice or were ignorant about homosexuality.


Do you have problems reading? I clearly said in the 2nd paragraph that the civil union would have the exact same legal rights as any other marriage. So get over it I'm not for holding back their rights to be together don't call it a marriage and I have no problem with it.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

A civil union isn't comparable, even if they in theory have the same rights.

Unless we're going to go back to that whole separate water fountains thing. You're just repeating the same arguments that failed in the past.

Let the churches discriminate as long as they please, I say. Marriage is nothing more than a legal document and the church can cry that they no longer have control. No one needs them to be _married_.

Marriage is a _word_ - and then you're against adoption, which (I'm sorry) is even more nonsensical.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

missingno said:


> Do you have problems reading? I clearly said in the 2nd paragraph that the civil union would have the exact same legal rights as any other marriage. So get over it I'm not for holding back their rights to be together don't call it a marriage and I have no problem with it.


Do you? I'm talking about Marriage, not Civil Unions. I'm saying it's not an excuse to deny them the rights to marry because "the word means alot to people". We're talking about a legal contract in the eyes of the US Government. Not personal beliefs. Segregation isn't equal.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Jcgrey said:


> Recently the president came out in support for same sex marriage. What is your opinion?


Obama has always been full of crap with his "evolving view" on gay marriage. He's always supported it, simply waiting to publicly state his support till a time when it becomes of political benefit.

Obama sure doesn't have to worry about how this "sin" deeply offends some highly religious blacks who've strongly supported him over the years. It's not as if a congregation of black Baptists are going to vote for some uber-rich GOP cracker instead.

What was Obama's exact position? Didn't he weasel out with some "leave it up to the states thing" on this?


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> What was Obama's exact position? Didn't he weasel out with some "leave it up to the states thing" on this?


We all know he supports it, and has supported it, and probably supports a federal amendment to allow gay marriage (Which I strongly agree with), but you know if he came out saying that right now Republicans would have a fit and act as if it were the end of the world and that everyones Religious freedom are under a nuclear threat. He's playing politics though, as many (if not all) politicians do.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

sprode said:


> A civil union isn't comparable, even if they in theory have the same rights.


A civil union allows both sides to claim they won.

-Religious right: "Gays can't marry! Yahoo!"

-Gay community: "We now have the same rights as straight couples! Yahoo!"

The term 'civil union' is nonsensical, as any dictionary would define it as "a gay marriage." If the partners become angry it might turn into an most uncivil union, which could lead to a civil war I guess. Then if they reconcile, would that be a cease fire?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Strongly support and always have


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> A civil union allows both sides to claim they won.
> 
> -Religious right: "Gays can't marry! Yahoo!"
> 
> -Gay community: "We now have the same rights as straight couples! Yahoo!"


Yes this is what I'm referring to. I don't know why people get so offended about this topic when this is a pretty simple compromise.



sprode said:


> Marriage is a _word_ - and then you're against adoption, which (I'm sorry) is even more nonsensical.


You're entitled to your opinion. I'm not against adoption just gay couples adopting but this is probably best argued in a different thread.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Revenwyn said:


> I am a Christian and I do not support the homosexual lifestyle.


I am a homosexual. I am also a Christian. 
My lifestyle consists of getting up and working 9 hours per day and then going home relaxing or doing a bit around the house. Although I do not have a partner, what difference would it make whether I went home to a male or to a female?


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I support it. I saw on the news recently how North Carolina passed that Amendment 1 which was very disappointing.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> I am a homosexual. I am also a Christian.
> My lifestyle consists of getting up and working 9 hours per day and then going home relaxing or doing a bit around the house. Although I do not have a partner, what difference would it make whether I went home to a male or to a female?


Does she have to support it to allow you to do so?


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

I support gay marriage, but I also feel Churches and religious buildings should have the final say on who they marry, and for what reason. So I wouldn't support anything that forced churches to preform ceremonies for gay couples (or divorced couples, or couples with kids, or whatever rules they have).


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Selbbin said:


> Does she have to support it to allow you to do so?


No but I fail to see how 2 guys (or 2 girls) getting married would have any affect on anyone but their friends and family.


----------



## A Man (May 15, 2012)

Marriage is between a man and a woman for the purpose of procreation and building a family. Homosexuality is all about sex and nothing more.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I support it.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

A Man said:


> Marriage is between a man and a woman for the purpose of procreation and building a family.


Really? Is that why infertile, elderly, people who are unable to produce children, and those who simply don't want children are able to get married? Since when was procreation a requirement to get married? Marriage has absolutely NOTHING to do with either procreation or building a family.



A Man said:


> Homosexuality is all about sex and nothing more.


Exibit A: The typical anti-gay argument made out of pure ignorance.

Homosexuality is no different than Hetereosexuality in the sense that it means the Physical, Emotional, or Romantic attraction to the same gender, whereas Hetereosexuality is towards the opposite gender. Anyone who knows anything about Homosexuality, or human sexuality in general knows this statement is not only completely false, but is almost always fueled by homophobia or ignorance on the subject.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

A Man said:


> Marriage is between a man and a woman for the purpose of procreation and building a family. Homosexuality is all about sex and nothing more.


Wrong!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> Wrong!


+1 An opinion, based on, in _my_ opinion, ignorance


----------



## TellMeMore (May 8, 2012)

missingno said:


> I'm against it because of the word marriage. The word obviously means a lot to people and I still believe marriage should be between a man and women. No I'm not religious in anyway myself.
> 
> That said I would have no problem with some sort of civil union for gay couples with the exact same legal rights as any other married couple. Adoption on the other hand completely against.


Maybe you should stop living in fantasyland, lol. But anyways I don't see why you are against Adoption. ****, i would rather see a gay couple raise a kid than an abusive parents that are always fighting with each other.Honestly, my favorite uncle of all times is gay and he is super chill, it doesn't even affect me that he is gay. However, I just find it kinda retarded not to allow them to be marry given the fact that it doesn't really affect anyone.I would love to hear your opinion against adoption though.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

TellMeMore said:


> Maybe you should stop living in fantasyland, lol. But anyways I don't see why you are against Adoption. ****, i would rather see a gay couple raise a kid than an abusive parents that are always fighting with each other.Honestly, my favorite uncle of all times is gay and he is super chill, it doesn't even affect me that he is gay. However, I just find it kinda retarded not to allow them to be marry given the fact that it doesn't really affect anyone.I would love to hear your opinion against adoption though.


Agreed. I can't stand people who are against gay adoption and hide behind the "They should be raised by a mother/father" argument. Just because there is a mother and father doesn't mean they'd automatically be better PARENTS than a gay couple. Like most anti-gay arguments, most anti-gay adoption arguments are also fueled by ignorance and bigotry. The fact that some would rather have kids stay parentless in a foster home than have a loving family is pretty pathetic.

My parents broke up when I was 5 years old and I had to live with an emotionally abusive alcoholic father all my life. All the gay couples that I know that have adopted kids are some of the best parents i've ever seen, much better than my straight parents.

PS: Most single parents can adopt


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

TellMeMore said:


> Maybe you should stop living in fantasyland, lol. But anyways I don't see why you are against Adoption. ****, i would rather see a gay couple raise a kid than an abusive parents that are always fighting with each other.Honestly, my favorite uncle of all times is gay and he is super chill, it doesn't even affect me that he is gay. However, I just find it kinda retarded not to allow them to be marry given the fact that it doesn't really affect anyone.I would love to hear your opinion against adoption though.


About to sleep if someone makes a thread about gay adoption I will post in it when I wake up


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> No but I fail to see how 2 guys (or 2 girls) getting married would have any affect on anyone but their friends and family.


I agree with this.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

A Man said:


> Marriage is between a man and a woman for the purpose of procreation and building a family. Homosexuality is all about sex and nothing more.


The first girl that I sorta had a crush on (we where both young), it twas not about sex, heck- we never even had sex! The bond we had though, was something passed a friendship.

I had as much love for her as the guy I'm currently dating.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

On the subject of homosexual adoption, I have not seen a single study so far that claims that, realistically, it is harmful for a child. If anything, those kids may grow up to be nicer and more accepting of the people around them and their differences. Don't we need more people like that in our society?


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> If anything, those kids may grow up to be nicer and more accepting of the people around them and their differences. Don't we need more people like that in our society?


Not here in America apparently


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

TigerRifle1 said:


> They don't deserve more rights. The deserve the same rights as already existing married couples.


They already have just as many rights as I do. They have the right to marry women, just like me. I'm not allowed to marry guys either.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Uranium said:


> They already have just as many rights as I do. They have the right to marry women, just like me. I'm not allowed to marry guys either.


----------



## A Man (May 15, 2012)

Brad5 said:


> Really? Is that why infertile, elderly, people who are unable to produce children, and those who simply don't want children are able to get married? Since when was procreation a requirement to get married? Marriage has absolutely NOTHING to do with either procreation or building a family.


Even couples who are not able to produce children can still raise them if they are a man and a woman because they can still serve the roles of mother and father. Mothers have to nurture their children while fathers have to provide for the family, serve as a good role model for his son and be protective of his daughter.


Brad5 said:


> Exibit A: The typical anti-gay argument made out of pure ignorance.
> 
> Homosexuality is no different than Hetereosexuality in the sense that it means the Physical, Emotional, or Romantic attraction to the same gender, whereas Hetereosexuality is towards the opposite gender. Anyone who knows anything about Homosexuality, or human sexuality in general knows this statement is not only completely false, but is almost always fueled by homophobia or ignorance on the subject.


I recommend you read the writings of Jack Donovan, a homosexual who is critical of the "gay" lifestyle.


----------



## A Man (May 15, 2012)

TellMeMore said:


> i would rather see a gay couple raise a kid than an abusive parents that are always fighting with each other.


That's the argument your side always uses. You're making the assumption that there are no homosexual couples who are always fighting with each other and that homosexuals aren't abusive towards children.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

MrGilligan said:


> Anyone who doesn't support it should be ashamed of themselves.


Why? Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

A Man said:


> I recommend you read the writings of Jack Donovan, a homosexual who is critical of the "gay" lifestyle.


There is no such thing as a "gay" lifestyle. Just as there isn't a "Straight lifestyle", being gay is no different than the gender that you're attracted to. Anyone who suggests that there is some sort of "lifestyle" that is included with being gay is overgeneralizing and doesn't understand human sexuality.



A Man said:


> Even couples who are not able to produce children can still raise them if they are a man and a woman because they can still serve the roles of mother and father. Mothers have to nurture their children while fathers have to provide for the family, serve as a good role model for his son and be protective of his daughter.


Is this a serious argument??

Once again you're generalizing gender roles. Parents raise their kids the way they personally see fit, not by a standard based on their gender. Just because there is a mother and father doesn't mean they'd automatically be better parents than a gay couple. The sexual orientation of parents has no effect on their parenting skills or the content of their children's character. It's how good of parents they are, and how they raise their kids.



A Man said:


> That's the argument your side always uses. You're making the assumption that there are no homosexual couples who are always fighting with each other and that homosexuals aren't abusive towards children.


Nobody is saying that all straight parents abuse their child, and that no gay parents do. That would be generalizing based on stereotypes (And i'm pretty sure it's not even a stereotype).


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't believe people are still fighting about this.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Brad5 said:


> Why would I waste my time? There is no such thing as a "gay" lifestyle. Being gay is no different than the gender that you're attracted to. Anyone who suggests that there is some sort of "lifestyle" that is included with being gay is overgeneralizing and doesn't understand human sexuality.
> .


 There are stereotypes, and there are Gayisms that people automatically understand. While by far not universally accurate, we make generalizations because they're generally true. Hence, people can assume that because of the generalizations, that a 'lifestyle' exists.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

leonardess said:


> I can't believe people are still fighting about this.


Well, we beat terrorism...

.. no wait!


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> Why? Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


Some opinions are mean and hateful. I don't like that if someone says gay people shouldn't be married, people say it's "their opinion" and it's fine... What if they said black people shouldn't be allowed to get married or women should be sold as property? Those are still opinions, but they are shameful opinions, and anyone who has them is a terrible person.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Families don't need both a mother and a father. My dad died four years ago while my younger sister was only ten. Should she have been taken away from my mother and put with a family who has a mother and a father? Saying children NEED both a male and female parent is stupid.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

MrGilligan said:


> Those are still opinions, but they are shameful opinions, and anyone who has them is a terrible person.


We don't all eat cupcakes. Plenty of terrible people floating around. Terrible in one way or another, anyway.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Selbbin said:


> There are stereotypes, and there are Gayisms that people automatically understand. While by far not universally accurate, we make generalizations because they're generally true. Hence, people can assume that because of the generalizations, that a 'lifestyle' exists.


It's not even really a stereotype, it's a statement. By saying the "gay lifestyle" you're implying that solely because one is gay, they follow a specific lifestyle.

There are absolutely no facts or evidence to back any of it up. Most of these generalizations are based on a single, or very few encounters with gay people. With that being said.. say I lived in a rural homophobic area in the south. I could come to the conclusion that Straight people are hateful bigots. Would it be fair for me to say I disapprove of the Hetereosexual lifestyle because of my personal encounters with straight people? Most people who use the 'gay lifestyle' argument are ignorant, ill-informed, and have a homophobic prejudice.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Brad5 said:


> It's not even really a stereotype, it's a statement. By saying the "gay lifestyle" you're implying that solely because one is gay, they follow a specific lifestyle.
> 
> There are absolutely no facts or evidence to back any of it up. Most of these generalizations are based on a single, or very few encounters with gay people. With that being said.. say I lived in a rural homophobic area in the south. I could come to the conclusion that Straight people are hateful bigots. Would it be fair for me to say I disapprove of the Hetereosexual lifestyle because of my personal encounters with straight people? Most people who use the 'gay lifestyle' argument are ignorant, ill-informed, and have a homophobic prejudice.


I think for most people who base their opinions on vague interaction or exposure, they would assume that gay people lead a specific lifestyle AND that straight people in the south are hateful bigots. Or that hippies all smoke dope. Or that black people cause crime, or any other number of mistaken assumptions. But then again, people base opinions on observation and exposure. That said, assuming the existence of a gay lifestyle isn't hateful at all, simply buying into the stereotypes that are not necessarily negative: such as gay men being clean, well groomed men that have great fashion taste. A stereotype we know isn't true.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Selbbin said:


> I think for most people who base their opinions on vague interaction or exposure, they would assume that gay people lead a specific lifestyle AND that straight people in the south are hateful bigots. Or that hippies all smoke dope. Or that black people cause crime, or any other number of mistaken assumptions. But then again, people base opinions on observation and exposure. That said, assuming the existence of a gay lifestyle isn't hateful at all, simply buying into the stereotypes that are not necessarily negative: such as gay men being clean, well groomed men that have great fashion taste. A stereotype we know isn't true.


Positive or not, they're invalid. I'm just saying you can't use a stereotype/generalization in an argument against gay rights. It would be like saying black people shouldn't adopt kids because the way their lifestyle is, they'll have their kids in gangs and stealing stuff when they grow up.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

MrGilligan said:


> Some opinions are mean and hateful. I don't like that if someone says gay people shouldn't be married, people say it's "their opinion" and it's fine... What if they said black people shouldn't be allowed to get married or women should be sold as property? Those are still opinions, but they are shameful opinions, and anyone who has them is a terrible person.


Someone's opinion on something does not make them a terrible person. I do not support it but I'm not against it either. But if I was against it, how in heck would that make me a terrible person? Where I'm from homosexual is HIGHLY frowned on. But do I think people that think it's wrong are terrible? Definitely not. Im straight so I don't get it but I don't care if homosexuals get married or not. It doesn't effect me unless it's my family.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Brad5 said:


> Positive or not, they're invalid. I'm just saying you can't use a stereotype/generalization in an argument against gay rights. It would be like saying black people shouldn't adopt kids because the way their lifestyle is, they'll have their kids in gangs and stealing stuff when they grow up.


That's true, but regardless people use those stereotypes whether you like it or not, and the best way to counter-act any negative outcome is to look at why they exist in the first place and understand the reasoning behind the person who holds those views, as opposed to confronting them. To say they are invalid does nothing to change the mind of the person who's mind you want to change. It is dismissive and confrontational. It just makes someone defensive. I find it's best to embrace their reasoning, acknowledge why they may believe such, and then gently turn them around while letting them believe they are making up their own mind. I don't know why I just started ranting about that, as it has nothing to do with the earlier point, but I did... sorry...


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> Someone's opinion on something does not make them a terrible person. I do not support it but I'm not against it either. But if I was against it, how in heck would that make me a terrible person? Where I'm from homosexual is HIGHLY frowned on. But do I think people that think it's wrong are terrible? Definitely not. Im straight so I don't get it but I don't care if homosexuals get married or not. It doesn't effect me unless it's my family.


You should care because it's not fair. What if children were being brutally murdered, but they weren't your family? Would you still not care? Just because it doesn't directly affect you doesn't mean you should just not care about it. There is a large group of people being unfairly discriminated against. People not caring is probably a big reason why this issue hasn't been resolved yet.

You know, when the holocaust was going on, a lot of people didn't do anything because they weren't being directly affected... They probably didn't support all those people being stripped of their rights and gassed to death, but it didn't really affect them, so they didn't try to stop it...

I'm not gay either, but I like to think that I should support people's rights to be treated as human beings. How would you feel if it was whatever group you belong to that was getting treated as lower than everyone else?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

MrGilligan said:


> You should care because it's not fair. What if children were being brutally murdered, but they weren't your family? Would you still not care? Just because it doesn't directly affect you doesn't mean you should just not care about it. There is a large group of people being unfairly discriminated against. People not caring is probably a big reason why this issue hasn't been resolved yet.
> 
> You know, when the holocaust was going on, a lot of people didn't do anything because they weren't being directly affected... They probably didn't support all those people being stripped of their rights and gassed to death, but it didn't really affect them, so they didn't try to stop it...
> 
> I'm not gay either, but I like to think that I should support people's rights to be treated as human beings. How would you feel if it was whatever group you belong to that was getting treated as lower than everyone else?


I don't see how gay marriage even compares to the holocaust. It has nothing to do with people being killed, abused, etc. It's gay marriage and no I will never support it, but I don't care if it is legal. People here would say you are a terrible person for supporting it. Do I believe that? No, I think you're entitled to that opinion. If we didn't all think and feel differently Then the world wouldn't be where it is today


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> I don't see how gay marriage even compares to the holocaust. It has nothing to do with people being killed, abused, etc. It's gay marriage and no I will never support it, but I don't care if it is legal. People here would say you are a terrible person for supporting it. Do I believe that? No, I think you're entitled to that opinion. If we didn't all think and feel differently Then the world wouldn't be where it is today


People refusing to support equal rights are not taking the world in a positive direction. I love that we all have different opinions, but I do not love opinions that are discriminatory against other people. And if people DO think I'm a terrible person for thinking everyone should have equal rights, then their opinions aren't worth anything anyway, so it doesn't matter to me what they think.

People can have whatever opinions they want. It's not against the law to be a hateful jerk. But I'm NEVER going to say that someone whose opinion is that gay people should have less rights than everyone else is "entitled to their opinion," and that I'm okay with them. Discrimination is not okay. I don't care if you aren't gay, or if you think gay people are disgusting, or whatever... You can hate people or be indifferent toward them if you want. You can't force people to feel a certain way about anything. But regardless of if you dislike someone or wouldn't personally do what they are doing, you should support their rights to be treated fairly.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

mynameislacie said:


> I don't see how gay marriage even compares to the holocaust. It has nothing to do with people being killed, abused, etc. It's gay marriage and no I will never support it, but I don't care if it is legal. People here would say you are a terrible person for supporting it. Do I believe that? No, I think you're entitled to that opinion. If we didn't all think and feel differently Then the world wouldn't be where it is today


The holocaust is a bad comparison. I think he was meaning to compare it to other civil rights movements. Let's say Interracial marriage. In the 60s, like gay marriage, it was considered a "social issue" and the states had the power to ban interracial marriage. Alot of people in the south used their religion to discriminate and claim that races shouldn't mix, and that it wasn't the way god intended, etc. Alot of the similar arguments you have here against gay marriage. I'm sure if you were in that time period back then and said you supported it, you'd get some negativity from people in your area as well.

It's just sort of sad that some people couldn't care less about other peoples rights unless it directly effects themselves. Just try to put yourself in their shoes. Say you were gay or even in an interracial relationship, and were with the love of your life for years. How would you like it if others were protesting against YOUR right to marry the person YOU love, even though it has absolutely 0 impact on their marriage or their life? In the 1960s, if interracial marriage was put up for a popular vote it wouldn't have passed.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, I support it. I'm not retarded.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

sprode said:


> A civil union isn't comparable, even if they in theory have the same rights.


 WTF?


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm happy and proud to be living in one of the few states that supports marriage equality! I fully support gay rights.

Makes me smile when my younger son comes home from school and tells me, "One of Ethan's dads is a fireman." I have hope that the younger generation will erase the bigotry of the older generation (at least regarding gay rights, I'm sure there will be other prejudices to still fight against).

I'm a little disappointed that Obama seemed to announce his support only after VP Biden already voiced his support. It is risky to announce it in an election year, but I hope that only good (and another term) will come out of his announcement.

As for the other poster's questions, I support polygamy if everyone is willing and over 18. No 14 year old girl should be forced to marry a 50 year old man as his 4th wife and be raped every night for years. I'm on the fence about incestuous marriages because of the "ick" factor, but :stu

I'm way more supportive of gay marriage than any Kardashian marriage.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

The thing is I don't support it and I'm not against it. That doesn't exactly leave me any other choice but to not care. You guys make great points and i underatand completwly what youre saying. It all depends on where and how people were raised. I was raised in church and homosexuality was considered "wrong". My family is against it. As I've gotten older i changed my mind about it a little bit but I could never say that I support it. If it becomes legal then it's fine with me too.


----------



## madsv (Mar 19, 2010)

I have no right in deciding how other people should live their lives so of course I support gay marriage


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

Don't care.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

LynnNBoys said:


> I'm way more supportive of gay marriage than any Kardashian marriage.


I know. I didn't realize men were allowed to marry their dogs!


----------



## NWZ (Dec 21, 2011)

conundrum104 said:


> *Why do you believe married people deserve more rights and privileges than unmarried couples and singles*?


I don't but as long as the government grants extra rights to married couples, homosexual marriages should be treated equally under the law.


----------



## madsv (Mar 19, 2010)

NWZ said:


> I don't but as long as the government grants extra rights to married couples, homosexual marriages should be treated equally under the law.


Aggreed


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

Religion aside, I want gay marriage to be legal.

I am gay, but am against it in religious marriages that define it as between a man and a woman. Who am I to change [any] God's word?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Why not? Of course it should be legal. I don't understand the people who devote so much time and money trying to make sure gay people don't have rights. Those people are nucking futs.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Support. I can't see any logical reason why two consenting adults shouldn't be able to enter into marriage if they so wish.


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes because if I fell in love with a guy I would want to marry him in the same way as if I fell in love with a girl.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Generally I don't care about gay marriage, but I do not support the adoption.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Support. I can't think of a decent reason why not. All the reasons against seem rather reactionary, especially the whole "But it will open the floodgates to this, that and the other...!" argument.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

support


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm for it, even though marriage in general is stupid.
But if a man and a woman can marry and divorce then why not 2 men or 2 women? It's not affecting anyone else.


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

I support it. If same-sex couples get married, they are not hurting anyone. I also support adoption because I think that gay couples are able to provide a healthy environment for their kids just like straight couples.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Nothing wrong with it imo. I don't see why people shouldn't be allowed to live how they want to if it isn't harming anyone else.


----------

